# How long had you been trying naturally before turning to infertility treatment?



## Anthony Reid

From memory - The guidance states that couples need to be trying for 2 years before a GP can refer them, but I wonder if this is really what is happening.  The devil in me thinks that many tell a porky to the GP and try for a referral within the first year of trying.

Am I right?

*note 1 - This is anonymous - so please don't worry about confessing via the vote - but please be aware if you post comments that they will be publicly viewable. 

*note 2 - When I say trying, I mean with an awareness of your cycle etc. Not just random sex once a month.


----------



## jwb

Depends on your age- if >35 years old getting refered earlier makes sense (GP guidelines confirm this), also if expecting problems e.g. history of endometriosis or chlamydia, earlier investigation would be a good idea. In the 2 years work on getting weight to normal, make sure you are upto date with smears and stop smoking. I'm sure people fib to get refered earlier, there are quite a few shock natural BFPs whilst awaiting treatment on this site some of which maybe due to this.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two

I think there are other factors which should be included such as age when trying which does put pressure on getting help sooner rather than later and I would think that most sympathetic GP's would consider age a factor when refering couples to consultants.  I also think that the waiting time for referals needs to be considered too as some people have to wait 6 months or more between each of their gynea appointments, tests and consultations.

I would however, say that I think GP's should seriously think about classes or info sessions or support groups for those ttc as there is a lack of info whilst trying to get pregnant naturally, it is assumed that you already know what to do and I think that some people just dont know which times are best to try etc, hence I think a lot of people think they are trying properly when they may not be even having intercourse at the times of ovulation.  So I think that more info and support with TTC naturally -from GP's - would be beneficial and may cut down on referals for TX.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Tony,

I was on the pill for years because when I was a young girl I manage to get pregnant twice by using condoms..

So I had spoken to my GP that we will start to try for a baby.. he advice me the usual things like taking the vits etc.. He told me I should not leave it too late. I should try for 6months and come back to him because of my age at the time 37. We have tried and for my suprise we did not get pregnant.. I was convinced I will get pregnant from the first month. Anyway we had our tests after 6months trying to find out I was not ovulating. And DH had major Male Factors at all levels possible. After all these findings GP has refered us for NHS fertility specialist but told us if we have the means do not wait and get it done privately ASAP.. And that's what we did.. 

Life is weird.. Not in million years would I think I'll have problems having kids.. But there you have it.. 

So I think people should not waste time.. Get the tests done so they are not trying for nothing. They should know everything is in order to have a baby.. But even than they should still not leave it too late.. Fertility game is unpredectable.. It might take one go might take five or more to get to the baby in your arms..

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Kukixx


----------



## prija

Hello,
Was 30 and had been trying for 2nd child for one year. Was referred by kind GP who realised how depressed I was becoming. After many months of investigations on me, the reason for our secondary infertlity became evident.
Prija


----------



## laurab

Its important to also realise why people are referred. I got pregnant first month of trying but it was ectopic and I lost both my tubes.  SO on paper I was reffered after 1 month!  But that was due to medical reasons.  So its not really as easy as how long where you trying.

I think this poll is a little bit too simplistic.


----------



## KNokes

I was referred and given clomid pretty much straight away, because I'd had PCOS diagnosed when I was 19 and no periods in 2 years...I didn't fib at all, but in the circumstances the doc just referred me straight away, and I've been lucky enough to get pg on month 5 of clomid...


----------



## Aenor

I was referred pretty quickly, in part because my age and PCOS were against me. The GP I had at the time was helpful and took a very pragmatic approach - she said that waiting lists are really long so she'd refer me sooner rather than later, and if I got pregnant whilst waiting for an appointment, then great! She said the general rule for someone of my age (mid thirties at the time) was to refer after a year of trying.


----------



## Macmillan

NICE Guideline CG11 Fertility actually says:
"People who have not conceived after 1 year of regular unprotected sexual intercourse should be offered further clinical investigation including semen analysis and/or assessment of ovulation.  Where there is history of predisposing factors... or age >35 years, earlier investigation should be offered."
There is no specific advice regarding referral so this is left to the GP's discretion, and in my experience (I am a GP) would follow shortly after these investigations even if they were normal.

I myself went to my own GP after only a year of trying, we had these initial tests and were found to have severe male factor.  We were referred immediately, seen by a consultant within 6 weeks and started our first cycle of ICSI within 18 months of first starting to TTC.  My consultant attributes our double success/luck to my relatively young age, so I am very glad we did not wait any longer.

I have a very low threshold for referring women over the age of 35.  All the data suggests that success with assisted conception declines with increasing age, so in my book every day counts.


----------



## Petal-pie

I was referred after about 18 months as I was going straight to private the GP was happy to do this. I think he would have referred me to the NHS, but in our area you have to try clomid 1st for a year before IVF.  As age is not on my DH's side we chose to go straight for the IVF.

Petal x


----------



## Mousky

I'm not sure it's that simple. Some people (like me) who have very, very irregular cycles cannot just try it. With my pco (diagnosed when I was 1 it was absolutely impossible to guess when it would be a "fertile" day or if I was late because I was pg or because I actually haven't even ovulated yet etc etc. So I think I was "lucky" to be referred right in the beginning (less than 6 months) when we were told our chances for a natural conception were tiny as DH also had a problem we were not aware of. This was 18 months ago and 3 IUIs and 1 IVF later (plus 3 cancelled cycles) it still hasn't worked. I'm glad I didn't have to wait.


----------



## PiePig

Less than a year for us but DH had a known problem (hx of undescended testes) so it seemed silly to waste more time without at least finding out where we stood in terms of sperm count.


----------



## Mariann

We started trying when I was 32, at 33 went to our Dr as nothing had happened, he said just to keep trying!!!
Then I had to have a medical done at a Nuffield hospital, (nothing to do with fertility) I happened to say that we had been trying and how long it had been. They referred us to a fertility Dr, who in turn referred us to NHS fertility, by now I was coming up to 35. As our fertility was unexplained, I was given clomid and  in the end had 4 goes at IUI, with the 4th one working. Had DD at 39 and as I write this  I am 23wks pregnant ( without any treatment) at aged 42.

It does depend on age, my GP at the time was I see now useless and if I knew then what I know now about how much age affects fertility I would have gone to another Dr straight away. If you are in your early 30s and have been trying for a year, then tell your GP and if you get knocked back, get a 2nd opinion, If you are 34 and over and trying for six months try your GP


----------



## Anthony Reid

Thanks everyone.

We have over 100 votes and so I'll lock the vote in a moment, but leave the thread open for further discussion should anyone want to join in.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

It was just over a year for us.  After a yr of TTC I went to the Dr's and we were tested, I suspected I could have PCOS after taking to a friend.  I was tested thru the GP for PCOS and then refereed on when it found I did have PCOS


----------



## katena

I don't know if i'm being over sensitive....but this is a VERY heterosexual thread.

As a same sex couple weve never been able to 'try naturally'!

I kinda feel left out!!!

kat


----------



## Anthony Reid

Well, it may be heterosexual, and I'm sorry you feel left out.... however the current thread (link at the top of the board) deals with relationships from couples & singles regardless of their sexuality.

It would be great to have your input on that.

Tony


----------



## sweetums

I went to drs about something else when we'd been actively trying for 9 months. It was something to do with my periods, and i asked if it might be the reason we hadn't conceived yet.  She jumped on it, and asked if it was worrying us.  I said it was, but hadn't thought of coming to drs re it, and thought it wasn't a problem as we'd only been trying 9 months.  She said, 'if its worrying you, then it is a problem'.  And she offered to start tests and referral there and then!

I actually declined, but after another 6 months, took her up on her offer!


----------



## sallywags

DH had a vas reversal and we were told to try for a year before going back.  I think it was nearly 18 months before we pulled our finger out to book the appointment!!


----------



## hbrodie

dh and I ttc 1yr before going to the gp. then a further 6mth until we got our miracle bfp....during that 6mth dh was diagnosed with his problem and I had had my lap and dye....and we were placed on the icsi waiting list, ready to start so total 18mth


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

my situation is different to be honest..

I didn't try naturally before i was referred to a fertility clinic.

I' had been very sick with crohns disease and arthristis (fell ill 4 months into my relationship with DH, been together for almost 6 years now).. i was in and out of hospital for 18 months before i had surgery which almost killed me.  I spent a few months in hospital recovering and having an ileostomy to deal with.  I had an abdominal wound that completely opened and took over a year to heal.

Anyhoo, due to all that had been done physically, i had severe adhesions inside and everything was stuck together...  then nearly 2 years ago i was dx with Stage 4 Endo which can't be operated on unless i have a complete hysterectamy...  I can't have IVF they can't risk over stimuation of my ovaries which would most certainly kill me...JOY!!
My only option now was DE... we were told this in April of 2009... we were scared and the thought of waiting 2 years for a donor was too much as the pain from the Endo was unbrarable.

BUT july of last year we got a call to say there was a donor for us and if we wanted to go ahead..we said yes and finally went through the process in Nov...unfortunatley it was a BFN... we have 2 embryos left and are going for FET next month again.

We both know deep down that if this doesnt work with the 2 we have left it will be over for us.

DH is FANTASTIC..  we've been through worse..  But i've been ill for 6 years now or so and i've promised myself that i wont keep trying and trying...  i want to be able to enjoy my life with my DH...  I know that when i have a hysterectamy i will be healthy again!!  Which i've forgotten whats like...

All i want is for this next treatment to work... 

xxx


----------



## kitten1

DH and I started 'trying' for a baby a couple of months after we bought our first home together. I say 'trying' as it was more a case of 'lets just be careless and see what happens'........

Anyway, nothing happened. I had tracked my cycles, gotten healthier etc and nothing. I had a lovely 28day regular cycle back then, albeit very painful periods.

DH talked me into going to see the GP in November 2006. We had been ttc for 2yrs at this point. We had the usual preliminary tests of SA and bloods done. We then found out we had severe MF and were referred straight away. I had a HSG in Feb 2007, following further SA for DH showed a marked improvement in all areas. My HSG then showed possible blocked tubes so I went on the list for a lap n dye........................... the next step was IUI or IVF, depending on my results...............

April 2007 I got a wonderful natural bfp. Probably because both my tubes were blocked and the HSG had unblocked one!! So, 3yrs to get my DS from start to finish...................... gawd knows how long it would have been if we'd actually needed IUI or IVF as my lap wasn't until the end of Aug 2007!!!


----------



## vickym1984

We started TTC basically because we were told we would probably have problems. I stopped the pill in march 2005 in preparation for ttc at some point in the future (starting using condoms only). We married in Jan 2006, and when my periods still were skewed by May 2006 I went to the GP as it had been 14 months off the pill, was sent for bloods and then a scan a couple of months later, and was then diagnosed with PCOS

We started TTC after my GP appt in May as they GP said she thought it could be pcos as I had other symtomns,

We were then referred in jan 2007.


----------



## Bellini

We TTC'd for a year before I went to the GP. I knew in my heart of hearts that something was wrong as my cycles were all over the place but we'd BD'd for absolute England in that time but I'd never gotten a positive OPK. I also missed a period with no sign of BFP so I was concerned.

My GP was pretty fantastic. Sent us straight away for the preliminaries and we had a short wait of a few months to see the gynae at our local hospital. 4 cycles of clomid later there was only a few months wait until we got our date through to our fertility clinic and we started ICSI about 3 months after that.  

I think there's a 3 to 4 month wait at our clinic between cycles. I am 35 now so I think they push us "oldies" forward quicker.


----------



## L_ouise

I'd been ttc for only 4 cycles when i went for fertility diagnostics and i did lie, i told them i'd been ttc for 14 months.

My husband had no issue being referred for a semen analysis, but i had to mention that i had been having unprotected sex for several years, which is the truth, and that got the ball rolling for me.

I felt justified in lying because of my husbands age and diabetes, i just knew something wasn't right and it turned out unfortunately that i was correct.


----------



## coweyes

We were trying for just 9 months and i was 27.  But i was refered due to the fact that i have had a very difficult appendizitis (can not spell).  There was a strong belive that i may have damamged tubes.  xxxx


----------



## XxMichellexX

Well mines all over the place.

Was trying for 4 and a bit years when i had an ectopic and had to have my tube removed and was told other damaged (already had 3 MC's before that) so was told IVF only option. Went on long waiting list, plus had an issue with them losing me when i moved! 4 years later (not one pregnancy in that time) marriage then started breaking down so ivf was the last thing on my list. Split with husband then met new partner. A couple of months into new relationship i became pregnant but MC. Now 3 and a bit years later and 4 more losses im finally back on the IVF rollercoaster, due to them agreeing its my tube. So all in all 12 years.

x


----------



## Sho Po

I went to the GP as soon as we started trying officially, we didn't wait at all. This was because I hadn't had AF for about 6 years and we hadn't used any real form of contraception for about 3 years (even though we weren't actually trying at that point. We knew something was amiss so when I told the GP my history coupled with my Mum's history (she also had PCOS, although it wasn't diagnosed as such at the time, and required clomid to conceive) thankfully we were taken seriously and immediately referred to the Infertility unit at the hospital. Having said that it still took over four years of actual treatments to get where we are now.


----------

